# Modifiers 57 & 79



## 1029551 (Sep 10, 2009)

I have a situation where a patient had a CABG and then 2 weeks later had a mediastinitis and went from the admission to surgery.  Would I amend the 57 & 79 modifier to the 99222 code?
Thanks,
Mary


----------



## twessen (Sep 10, 2009)

You would need a modifier 24 on the 99222 because it is within the global period of the CABG and then you would need either a modifier 25 or 57 also on procedure 99222 based on the global period for the second surgery. 25 for zero to 10 days global or 57 for 90 day global. Then you would need modifier 79 on the second surgery.


----------



## mitchellde (Sep 10, 2009)

Lets see if I have this correct, The pt had a CABG and 2 weeks later, still in the global, they are admitted for a complication from the CABG.  If you can bill at all for the 99222 you will need a modifier, but I am thinking it cannot be billed due to it being a complication and is therefore part of global.  But if you can I would not use a 24 as it is related to the surgery so I would just use the 57, then I owuld use a 78 as this would be related to the CABG.  Still not sure about the admit though, any other opinions?


----------



## 1029551 (Sep 10, 2009)

Thanks for the information.
Mary


----------

